# FREE PLANTS - Local pick-up Joshua



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have free for DFWAPC members. Local pick-up

Elatine Triandra
Limno. Aromatica
Hygo Pinnatifada
Eriocaulon sp. manus
Rotala macrandra sp 'Japan'
Rotala macrandra sp 'butterfly'


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If anyone is interested in Tex Gals plants but don't want to drive to Joshua, I can pickup from Tex Gal and bring them up to my workplace which is near DFW Airport south entrance.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Still have:
Elatine Triandra - foreground plant
Hygo Pinnatifada- mid to background plant
Eriocaulon sp. manus - midground plant

GONE:
Limno. Aromatica
Rotala macrandra sp 'Japan'
Rotala macrandra sp 'butterfly'


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

They weren’t kidding when they said the Limnophila aromatica likes good light. I planted the cuttings in four different tanks. I checked them yesterday about 3 o’clock and saw all was well except for one plant in a group of three. It looked like a weeping white pine. It was shaded by a single Hygrophila corymbosa v. 'Stricta' leaf. I moved it over 3” and today it’s fine. Thanks again and I hope my plants flourish so that I can also share cuttings with DFWAPC members.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

why can't you be closer...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I know what you mean! I could sure use your skill too. Next tine you have a chance to move our way you must say YES!!!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

with sarah starting to show =) I don't think that will happen in the near future. =(


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

which one was the fore ground I was interested in? got my tank where i could do a 4 bulb t5 ho set up.. I think robert picked it up for me, is that right or wrong.( might of read his text wrong).


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes Joey. I sent some Elatine triandra to you through Robert Hope it works for you.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks... now to just plan out what substrate to use will normal small peat size gravel work. will it grown in that.. and what tank to set up got a a 60g tank, and a 30g and a 10g...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Joey, I have the Elatine triandra floating in my high tech tank for when ever your ready. Just txt me and I'll bring it to work with me.

@Public, I have 7 - 12" stems of Shinnersia rivularis (Mexican Oak Leaf) available. Foreverknight did a trimming on 40g breeder and I collected the trimmings to redistribute.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

need to pick a tank, and stay with it and not do no MTS(mult tank syndrome) till one tank is complete.. just let me know when you could meet up.


----------

